# Mplayer przestał sobie radzić z HD

## Pryka

Witam wszystkich od niedawna borykam się z dziwnym problemem dotyczący mplayera. 

Otóż mam kilka filmów w H.264 które zaczęły się przycinać w trakcie odtwarzania co przy okazji skutkuje rozsynchronizowaniem obrazu z dźwiękiem, żeby było śmieszniej kiedyś wszystko działało bez problemu, poza standardowymi aktualizacjami i przesiadką z Gnome na KDE nic większego się nie działo z moim systemem i nie bardzo jestem w stanie zlokalizować źródło usterki  :Neutral: 

Co ciekawe przy odtwarzaniu tych filmów zużycie procesora nigdy nie przekracza 50%, pliki są sprawne, sprawdzałem pod Windowsem i działa normalnie, zresztą mam do nich sumy kontrolne, które zrobiłem jakiś czas temu i oczywiście się zgadzają, więc to nie ich problem.

W logach mplayera nie ma kompletnie nic nadzwyczajnego po za adnotacją, że mój PC jest zbyt spróchniały do odtwarzania owych plików co jest oczywiście bujdą. Jak już mówiłem dawniej nie sprawiało mu to problemów.

Jeszcze jedną ciekawą rzeczą jest to, że gdy przebuduję mplayera ze wsparciem dla vdpau i spróbuję odtworzyć owe filmy nic się nie zmienia się kompletnie nic..

Z góry dziękuję za jakąkolwiek pomoc, dodam tylko że nie interesuje mnie próby obejścia problemu typu: -lavdopts lowres=2:fast:skiploopfilter=all Mam żelazny argument, wcześniej buczało i bez takich zabiegów, zresztą nawet vdpau nie daje żadnego rezultatu. Zaczynam się zastanawiać czy wina nie leży gdzieś w configu jajka, nie mam pojęcia tylko gdzie tym bardziej że poza aktualizacjami nic tam nie robiłem od dawna.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.31 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.6.5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.6.5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_E2180_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 Nov 2012 19:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p39

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.2

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.6 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.16.0

Repositories: gentoo roslin sunrise

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA PUEL dlj-1.1 googleearth AdobeFlash-10.3 Nero-EULA-US Oracle-BCLA-JavaSE skype-4.0.0.7-copyright"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet-build=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/roslin /var/lib/layman/sunrise"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X aac accessibility acl acpi additions alsa amd64 bash-completion bazaar berkdb binary-drivers branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli color consolekit cracklib crashreporter crypt css cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdnav embedded encode exceptions fat fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg fontconfig fortran gadu gcj gdbm gif git gpm gudev handbook hddtemp hwdb iconv idn imlib introspection ipv6 java jpeg kde lame libnotify mad mercurial mmx mmxext modules mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nss ntfs ntfsprogs opengl openmp osdmenu pam pcre plasma png policykit pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 readline session slang spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion symlink syslog tcpd threads truetype udev unicode usb webm xcb xv xvfb xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CURL_SSL="openssl" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer pdfimport" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" SANE_BACKENDS="pixma" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

```
media-video/mplayer-1.1-r1  USE="X a52 alsa cdio dts dv dvd dvdnav enca encode faad fbcon gif iconv ipv6 jpeg libass live mad mmx mmxext mp3 network opengl osdmenu png pulseaudio quicktime rar real rtc shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode vorbis x264 xscreensaver xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) (-aqua) -bidi -bindist -bl -bluray -bs2b -cddb -cdparanoia -cpudetection -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3 -faac -ftp -ggi -gsm -jack -joystick -jpeg2k -ladspa -libcaca -libmpeg2 -lirc -lzo -md5sum -mng -nas -nut -openal -oss -pnm -pvr -radio -rtmp -samba -sdl -tga -v4l -vdpau (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -s3virge -tdfx"
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprobuj dodac do configa mplayera:

```
lavdopts=threads=4

cache=131072

cache-min = 20.0

cache-seek-min = 50
```

Przy czym polecam tez odpalac filmy przez media-video/mplayer2.

A co do vdpau, musisz odpalic mplayer z wyjsciem na niego by dzialalo, np. mplayer -vo vdpau film.mkv.

----------

## Pryka

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Sprobuj dodac do configa mplayera:
> 
> ```
> lavdopts=threads=4
> 
> ...

 

Bez rezultatu  :Sad: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Przy czym polecam tez odpalac filmy przez media-video/mplayer2.
> 
> A co do vdpau, musisz odpalic mplayer z wyjsciem na niego by dzialalo, np. mplayer -vo vdpau film.mkv.

 

Jasne, wiem o tym. Dla pewności sprawdziłem jeszcze raz, film tnie jak cholera.

PS. W czym mplayer2 jest lepszy od standardowego?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ma sporo patchy i poprawek, niektore napisy mi lepiej wyswietla, normalny mplayer mi dokleja dziwne znaczki, obsluguje ordered chaptery mkv (np. opening i ending masz oddzielnie a on dokleja do filmu), obsluguje wiele rdzeni i bardzo duzo innych zmian, warto potestowac.

----------

## lsdudi

a które wyjscie ??

kiedys miałem problem podobnego typu jak uzywałem xv na kde z właczonymi efektami

----------

## Pryka

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> a które wyjscie ??
> 
> kiedys miałem problem podobnego typu jak uzywałem xv na kde z właczonymi efektami

 

Wyłączenie efektów pulpitu KDE niestety nic nie zmienia, poza tym że całość wygląda brzydziej, to niestety filmy zachowują się tak samo  :Sad: 

Jako standardowego wyjścia również  używam xv

----------

